
Show HN: Dinnertable.chat – An open live debate platform to find middle ground - jadbox
https://dinnertable.chat
======
jadbox
Hey folks, I'm the founder of DTC and have self-funded (and much engineered)
the project over the last year. With the polarization of news and social
media, I wanted to create a social impact startup that focused on bringing
people together to talk about the hardest things in society.

The problem I found with platforms like FB and Twitter is they lack the human
element... you can't feel the other person or even really understand their
tone. For talking about politics, these qualities are immensely important to
forming a connection, and this connection is key to help persuade others to
understanding facts or even just reaching a compromise. However, it's a
challenge to get people to talk face-to-face because the political
polarization is also a geographical phenomenon. So Dinnertable.chat tries to
create a whimsical, playful environment where people can get matched to have
live conversations about difficult topics, while still keeping some privacy
(no video chat).

Do let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

~~~
wingerlang
I think it needs an example discussion, like a recorded session.

~~~
jadbox
Thanks for the feedback, we have a fancy promo video in the works that should
help with this.

